# OK, Stumpy...we're good to go....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Finally made up my mind and placed order for the 3 "First Place" pistolas for big buck, big doe and big hog for yore 'shoot out' for Veterans. They will be the same as last year except couldn't get 3 alike with the 7" barrel so had to settle for 5 1/2" barrels instead. Probably a little easier to handle anyways.. Heritage Rough Rider .45 cal..nickel plated wild-west six-shooters.. Give some thanks to TexasT/Charles again this year as well. He's furnishing a box of bullets for each...as well as contributing his services as a CFL at no charge...and he did a hell of a lot of work trying to finally find these for me..

Pens are at the engravers as we speak..and should be here this week. I'll bundle the whole thang up and give it to Jay (Son) on one of his frequent visits down here (bringing my new Grandson for me to see and play with). He will haul them back to Austin when he goes home and you can hook up with him for final delivery...

Good luck, Ol' Buddy...Know you and the rest of the Good Ol' Boys will show them a heck of a time...and a wonderful hunt....


(add...for my fellow woodworkers..the grips on these are Cocobolo wood and they are BEEYOOTIFUL ...LOL)


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks great Jim! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*One dozen..ready to go...*

Got pens back from Phyllis in Deer Park.. Quick and perfect engraving if anybody needs it done...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Awesome Jim. Ya done good as always.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Man Jim! those are great! the troops are going to love them! Cant tell you how much we appreciate your support. Thank you!

now if i can stop working so much, i can spend more time on 2cool:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How much would it cost your engraver to etch the same thing on one side of the grips on those pistols Jim? If it don't break the bank, I'll pay for it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How much would it cost your engraver to etch the same thing on one side of the grips on those pistols Jim? If it don't break the bank, I'll pay for it.


She was very reasonable, Blake...less than ten bucks a pen.. Dunno if she could handle the pistols....or if Stumpy and Roger and the guys would want it done.. If all agree...lemme know and I'll give her a call.. Really not that eager to do it...but agreeable if the Gang wants it done...

You would have to come by the trailer and get the pistolas and take them down to Deer Park...she might even be able to do it while ya wait.. She only took one day to do the pens...

lemme know what you decide. It will be a few weeks until I get all three here in my hands. Charles submits one CFL at a time at about a week interval....so Obama don't think I'm running my own 'Fast and Furious'...or whatever he called HIS gun running operation...:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> She was very reasonable, Blake...less than ten bucks a pen.. Dunno if she could handle the pistols....or if Stumpy and Roger and the guys would want it done.. If all agree...lemme know and I'll give her a call.. Really not that eager to do it...but agreeable if the Gang wants it done...
> 
> You would have to come by the trailer and get the pistolas and take them down to Deer Park...she might even be able to do it while ya wait.. She only took one day to do the pens...
> 
> lemme know what you decide. It will be a few weeks until I get all three here in my hands. Charles submits one CFL at a time at about a week interval....so Obama don't think I'm running my own 'Fast and Furious'...or whatever he called HIS gun running operation...:biggrin:


I just think it would be a cool thing. Make them even more memorable to the kids that get one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I just think it would be a cool thing. Make them even more memorable to the kids that get one.


the more I think about it..the better the idea sounds..lol

please talk to George and Roger beforehand though..It's their 'event'..:smile:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim,
the pens look great and -


Haute Pursuit said:


> I just think it would be a cool thing. Make them even more memorable to the kids that get one.





Tortuga said:


> the more I think about it..the better the idea sounds..lol
> 
> please talk to George and Roger beforehand though..It's their 'event'..:smile:


I don't think there's any problem with this at all. I like the idea.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> Jim,
> the pens look great and -
> 
> I don't think there's any problem with this at all. I like the idea.


Done deal then, Roger...

Blake...I'll get in touch with ya as soon as I get the guns from TexasT...:smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Done deal then, Roger...
> 
> Blake...I'll get in touch with ya as soon as I get the guns from TexasT...:smile:


Sounds good buddy!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

So as not to scare the dear Lady, just take the grips to her.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texas T said:


> So as not to scare the dear Lady, just take the grips to her.


That's what I had in mind.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome! thanks to all of you


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great idea! Sorry I havent been on much, started a new job, election year, etc. has me jumping at work.:help:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Great idea! Sorry I havent been on much, started a new job, election year, etc. has me jumping at work.:help:


Good deal, George.. Charles/TexasT has the guns at his casa now and we just have to get together for the paperwork. Since you and Roger and Blake think engraving the grips is a good idea we will go ahead with that. Just depends on how long the paperwork takes..but shouldn't be too long and we got enough time before the hunt. When it's all complete I'll give the whole shebang to my Son to take back to Austin with him and you two can hook up for delivery...

Good luck....jim


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

it's coming together! guns, slings, cases, presentation pistols, fishing rods (compliments of Patfatdaddy), a Texas Ranger Bowie Knife, boresight kits from Laserlyte, we're getting there for sure. we got a few other items but I gotta get with stumpy to confirm the list of "need to have" first.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

and by the way remember we are now a 501(c)(19) so all donations are tax deductable. Our address is PO Box 670 Groveton, TX 75845
we thank you. As always, the support we get here allows us to do what we do for those who serve and defend this nation.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> and by the way remember we are now a 501(c)(19) so all donations are tax deductable.


LOL.... I didn't just ride into town on a turnip truck, Roger...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

yup I know that Jim, just wanted to remind anyone else that might want to know.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Roger what else do you and George need?

TH


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Roger what else do you and George need?
> 
> TH


see the link 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4227668#post4227668


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

just wanted to give a shout out to the good folks at Laserlyte. they have, once again, provided 10 laserlyte bore kits as gifts to the soldiers we will be taking on a hunt in October. here's a link to what they gave. And yes, they GAVE them to us - no cost.
the bore sight .22-50 cal and the MBS accessory kit. As a favor, if you have a minute - I'd appreciate it if you'd email these fine folks and thank them for supporting what we do. I know they'd appreciate it. I know the owner and his son - and they are good people.
http://www.laserlyte.com/collections/laser-bore-sight


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Roger... Thought you might like the e=mail I got this morning.:smile:


*"Hello Jim, *

*Thank you for your email and the kind words. I am so glad we were able to be of support to you and the Good Ol' Boys Group. It makes our day to receive an email like yours and thank you taking the time to email us here at LaserLyte. *

*Please let us know if we can be of further assistance in the future.*


*Sonja McKenzie*
*Customer Service Representative*
*LaserLyte*"


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks Jim. you made my day.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

*LaserLyte*

Jul 23

Hello Ed,

Thank you for your email and the kind words. I am so glad we were able to be of support to you and the soldiers. It makes our day to receive an email like yours and thank you taking the time to email us here at LaserLyte.

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance in the future.

Sonja McKenzieCustomer 
Service Representative
LaserLyte


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd give you b0th green but it says I gotta spread some around first


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

I went to thier website and registed for thier newsletters in the comments I let them know that its for what they did here and yes I will buy from them. Beau


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks Beau


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I got this last week and forgot all about it!! I also called the shop and talked to a really nice lady and she said they've received several phone calls and emails!!

Hello WT, 

Thank you for your email and the kind words. I am so glad we were able to be of support to you and the Good Ol' Boys Group. It makes our day to receive an email like yours and thank you taking the time to email us here at LaserLyte. 

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance in the future.

Sonja McKenzie
Customer Service Representative
LaserLyte
[email protected]
Office: 928.649.3201
Efax: 928.649.3970
www.LaserLyte.com


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

that's cool! thanks for doing that and for posting the response. Those folks are some great folks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This is always a good gesture for a business that does you a favor..and might also be a good idea for whoever is donating those dozen deer rifles and scopes for the hunt every year. (unless it is one of the GOBs that wants to remain anonymous). A few emails to Savage (or whoever) sure couldn't hurt nothing..

.02


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

we're gonna post up a list soon of the companies that have stepped up again this year to help us put this hunt on. Some provided their product for free - others reduced the cost considerably to help us meet budgets and all deserve a big thank you.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Just fyi, The good folks at Lansky sharpeners have donated sharpening products the last three years to our hunts, just got a box full of stuff from them.


----------

